
The Knife Media is a news outlet that reports news and news bias - IronWolve
https://www.theknifemedia.com/
======
IronWolve
Saw these guys break down news bias on trending news. Looks like they are
mainstream reporters who decided to form this new method to run algorithms to
rate bias in news articles, and then break down to facts.

I've only read a few articles, but they seem to be fairly non-biased, but they
are really new. Seem non partisian, but they are have some reporters have
worked for left-leaning MSM.

But I support the idea of a fact only news outlet without the bias.

